# Black Spinner Blades?



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

I have some black in-line spinner blades. I am using them to make spinners. 

What water conditions would you use them? 

I was thinking maybe at night or if the water was murky. I have never used a spinner with a black blade. I have always used some thing bright or shinny.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Jigmaker, I agree with using them under those conditions, but would also use black on bright days when the water is very low & clear, and the fish are real spooky.

I've also never used a black spinner, but have used flies & hair jigs tied with black Flashabou under low & clear water conditions. 

It's my opinion that sometimes you can have too much flash.

I would think that a black spinner would provide a distinct silhouette, push some water, make some vibration, but would'nt alert spooky fish with too much flash.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

we often fish night crawler harnesses with black beads/blades on the detroit river for walleye. the thinking is that the black is easier to see in the murky stuff and at night. 

dark colors>dark weather>nighttime

cheers
jerry


----------

